# Herpyllus ecclesiasticus care?



## betuana (Jun 2, 2008)

We get these little guys (Parson's spiders) in our house frequently. They are usually lucky if I manage to find them before our kitties do (I find many dead ones that the cats have been batting around). Often I just put them outside, but I thought it might be neat to try and keep one for a while. 

I caught one of these wandering across our carpet the other day (took a bit of chasing!), and currently have it in the deli container my g. rosea came home in (about 5 inch diameter container, 1.5 inches high, little pinholes in top for air). I have about  1/2 inch layer of coir on the bottom, a couple small fake leaves tucked in that for him to hide under, and a shallow bottle cap with a bit of water. I just got some small crickets (though they are actually pretty close to his size) to feed him.

Generally, I'm just wondering about the care of these guys - dry or humid, more terrestrial (I don't see them climb much in our house, so I'm guessing so) or climbers or burrowers, etc. Any tips in general (I've read on here that they are FAST, and he seems to be as well, and that their bite can cause a mild reaction). I just want to make sure I provide for the little guy's needs while I have him, and figured if anyone on here had any advice that would be great!

I'm going to try and get some pictures - but my camera doesn't cooperate well with tiny shots, so we'll see.

Thanks in advance for any advice, and even just for reading!


----------



## Venom (Jun 3, 2008)

These are sturdy spiders. I've kept several without any substrate at all--just in bare plastic containers, and they seem to do quite well. Being a Gnaphosidae, however, and considering their habits, I'd go for a more humid approach--not steamy jungle, but just a _little _moist. As I'm sure you've noticed, these are VORACIOUS feeders! I love the way they just dive all over the food, and chase it around when they miss, lol. Otherwise, a bottle-cap waterdish, and FOOD. These aren't especially fragile, IME. Just don't swamp them out.


----------



## jynxxxedangel (Jun 3, 2008)

*Parson Spiders?*

Hmm..I live in southeastern Michigan, Oakland County to be exact.

Are these the little blackish spiders I keep seeing outdoors in my grass? They are so small, I can barely get a good look. They appear to be dark grey or black, sometimes with a light-greyish marking on the abdomen. Sort of resembles a squat little Hogna sp.? 

I've been wanting to catch one, to get a closer look. The eye placement of a Parson Spider is very conspicuous, and I would recognize it instantly from the photos I've seen here on the forum.


----------



## betuana (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info! When I set mine up I made the coir slightly damp, figuring that would be a good neutral way to go until I figured out more. Since they seemed to be ground spiders I figured the deli cup would work until I got a better enclosure for him. Had no idea what it was when I first found it, only that we got them in our house (and our kitties found them first) very regularly. Took me a while to track down an ID!  

He/She has been fun so far - has actually webbed up some of the container and hangs out on that, seems to really like food too - but also quite spazzy. Since its a deli container its hard to open without distrubing the little guy - causing a mad dash around the container. I'll probably get a mini critter keeper and hot glue some screening, or maybe some heavy plastic (like from deli containers) with holes in it along the ventilation part to secure him. But it will make it easier to keep him contained when I open the top to feed or give water!

He's fun to watch, alot more spazzy than my rosie (though Flower DOES have her moments of insanity). Just got her a few weeks ago and then decided to try and keep this guy. Heh - cheaper than getting another T, but lets me stave off the drive to get more!!!!

Thanks again for the info - maybe once I get him in a better enclosure (though he does seem to like the one he is in) I can get some pictures of him.

Oh - and I'm in central IL, so little black spiders with a greyish stripe down them in Michigan may very well be the same little guys. I've been wondering what they were for years, LOL.


----------



## ZergFront (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey, I know this is an old thread but this has something to do with parson spider slings.

 You're definately right about the humidity. I checked on the slings often and 7 out of the 17 died when the paper towel dried. I check it every day now for water.

 I did find a trick if you don't have small enough prey or still waiting for its shipment. When I mixed a little honey with crushed crickets, they pretty much dove into it. Just don't make it too sticky. The little extra sugar is probably a real treat for such an active spider and I mean ACTIVE(!) spider.


----------



## Ciphor (Jun 21, 2012)

_Herpyllus_, and most ground spiders (gnaphosids) prefer dry over humid. They can handle humid conditions, but if you gave it a half semi-moist, half dry enclosure, it would spend 99% of its time on the dry side. I give my Gnaphosids dry peat, cap of water as they are heavy drinkers like most prowling spiders.

They are powerful hunters, and you can pretty much feed it anything that is not to big. I give mine stray spiders that look lost lol. Pretty cool to watch them sneak up on another spider and pounce.

Just my experience with them. Honestly like Venom said, you can pretty much put them in anything and they will be ok.


----------



## John Apple (Jun 22, 2012)

Right they do like it a lil dry and if they make a well built shelter [sac] then maybe sprits them once...the lil black spiders you are seeing in your grass are probably lil wolf spiders....parsons do not like daytime too much...prefer darker conditions or evening hunting....


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Jun 22, 2012)

jynxxxedangel said:


> Are these the little blackish spiders I keep seeing outdoors in my grass? They are so small, I can barely get a good look. They appear to be dark grey or black, sometimes with a light-greyish marking on the abdomen.


Could be.  Pretty close description.  Often found in homes.  

good advice by all. if there was spider Nascar, my money would be on Parsons.


----------



## Ciphor (Jun 22, 2012)

loxoscelesfear said:


> Could be.  Pretty close description.  Often found in homes.
> 
> good advice by all. if there was spider Nascar, my money would be on Parsons.


Ill take that bet! My cellar spider vs. your Parson >) hehe!


----------



## Spidercatcher11011 (Aug 8, 2017)

So a weeks ago i caught a parsons spider on my fan and i just got home from vaction and there he is after 3 weeks he finally made his den/webbing for during the day what is the best thing to feed him i was thinking small carpenter ants or small flies or even crickets


----------



## Spidercatcher11011 (Aug 8, 2017)

Also his name is jeff


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 8, 2017)

Spidercatcher11011 said:


> what is the best thing to feed him i was thinking small carpenter ants or small flies or even crickets


More information about _Herpyllus ecclesiasticus_ (with the exception of the range data, this also applies to _Herpyllus propinquus_): http://www.spiders.us/species/herpyllus-ecclesiasticus/

I wouldn't feed ants to any spider that is not an ant specialist. Ants have strong mandibles for biting. Many ants can also sting and/or spray corrosive formic acid. And even those that just bite contain formic acid, which many predators find unpalatable.

Small prey like crickets, mealworms, or tiny feeder roaches would probably work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Veles (Aug 8, 2017)

betuana said:


> We get these little guys (Parson's spiders) in our house frequently. They are usually lucky if I manage to find them before our kitties do (I find many dead ones that the cats have been batting around). Often I just put them outside, but I thought it might be neat to try and keep one for a while.
> 
> I caught one of these wandering across our carpet the other day (took a bit of chasing!), and currently have it in the deli container my g. rosea came home in (about 5 inch diameter container, 1.5 inches high, little pinholes in top for air). I have about  1/2 inch layer of coir on the bottom, a couple small fake leaves tucked in that for him to hide under, and a shallow bottle cap with a bit of water. I just got some small crickets (though they are actually pretty close to his size) to feed him.
> 
> ...



Given that this is a Gnaphosidae,you will need to add other spiders to her diet.


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 9, 2017)

Veles said:


> Given that this is a Gnaphosidae,you will need to add other spiders to her diet.


This species should take insect prey. (It's not a spider specialist.)



> Prey is mostly insects that the spider simply runs down and overpowers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LiseeLou (Oct 7, 2020)

I just caught what I think is a Herpyllus propinquus (central Oregon, kitchen floor). Thanks for all the info here. Do these guys build webs for hunting or just shelter? 
When talking speed, though, I think my barn funnel weaver is faster, but this parsons might be old or hungry, it’s pretty big. How often do you feed parsons?


----------

